# Any Shrimp Keepers?



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi just wondered if there were any shrimp keepers out there?

I have Red Cherries, Blue & Red Rili, Bamboo and Amano shrimp in my community tank but also have 2 other specialist tanks that have Red & Black Crystal shrimp.

Would be interested finding out what other people keep?

Jo


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

jltaylor said:


> Hi just wondered if there were any shrimp keepers out there?
> 
> I have Red Cherries, Blue & Red Rili, Bamboo and Amano shrimp in my community tank but also have 2 other specialist tanks that have Red & Black Crystal shrimp.
> 
> ...


I used to keep cherries and some Crystal reds as well as Amanos but now I just have two elderly male Amanos in their own tank. The fish in .y community tank are too large to keep with shrimp but when I had smaller fish the amanos were brilliant at keeping the tank ship shape though were also not adversed to bopping fish across the nose with their feelers when it was blood worm feeding time. They also figured out that by holding onto leaves upside down at the waters surfaces they could waft the floating flake pieces towards themselves using their first pair of legs.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I did have some red cherries in my community tank, but every time I went away for a weekend or so, one of them would disappear!  My single platy (the last one remaining from my livebearer-keeping days) is the only fish big enough to be the culprit, and she's getting quite elderly now, so when she goes I may try again with the cherries. I did find them fascinating to watch


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

My community tank only has small shoaling fish such as Lampeyes, Chili Rasboras, Threadfins etc in. I love watching how the shoal together. Anything big enough to eat shrimps is a no go lol! I wouldn't even have a clue how many Cherry's we have in there, but its probably nearing the 100 mark if not more. We fished about 10 tiny babies out of the filter last night. Will try and get some pics soon 

The crystals require a completely different setup. They need a ph of between 6-6.5, low TDS and temp of between 19-22. If the parameters are wrong they will just die. They are not cheap to buy either lol!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

jltaylor said:


> My community tank only has small shoaling fish such as Lampeyes, Chili Rasboras, Threadfins etc in. I love watching how the shoal together. Anything big enough to eat shrimps is a no go lol! I wouldn't even have a clue how many Cherry's we have in there, but its probably nearing the 100 mark if not more. We fished about 10 tiny babies out of the filter last night. Will try and get some pics soon
> 
> The crystals require a completely different setup. They need a ph of between 6-6.5, low TDS and temp of between 19-22. If the parameters are wrong they will just die. They are not cheap to buy either lol!


Sounds a lovely set up. I didn't keep the Crystal reds for long. Lugging home the RO water was a pain.


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes the RO is a pain. We have 2 of the big canisters and lugging them in and out the boot of my car is a nightmare. But they are worth the occasional strained shoulder lol!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

jltaylor (or others with more shrimp knowledge than me), I've been wondering if any type of shrimp would be suitable for my temperate tank. Temperature 20-22 C, hard water with pH 8, tankmates would be WCMMs and odessa barbs, planning to add some peppered corys at some point and a bulldog plec if I can get hold of one. My main worry is the barbs, as although they're fairly small they're extremely greedy and seem to eat anything! So I've been assuming so far that any shrimp would be a no-go in this tank, but would be pleased to hear an opinion from someone with more experience!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

NaomiM said:


> jltaylor (or others with more shrimp knowledge than me), I've been wondering if any type of shrimp would be suitable for my temperate tank. Temperature 20-22 C, hard water with pH 8, tankmates would be WCMMs and odessa barbs, planning to add some peppered corys at some point and a bulldog plec if I can get hold of one. My main worry is the barbs, as although they're fairly small they're extremely greedy and seem to eat anything! So I've been assuming so far that any shrimp would be a no-go in this tank, but would be pleased to hear an opinion from someone with more experience!


I think you would be ok with Amanos. They are great escape artists so if they are scared and have nowhere to hide they will exit your tank looking for a new pond. Make sure the ones you get are fairly big so the fish don't see them as a snack. Provide lots of plants and hideaways including holes they can hide in when vulnerable shedding their outer "skin". Amanos will eat the fish poo and extract nutrients from it. They will also graze on algae and aufwuchs in the tank. When they get comfortable they will also compete with the fish for flake and blood worm.

Just a word of caution they are very sensitive to medications particularly copper based and also to ammonia. I managed to almost kill mine by introducing new mail order plants which I had rinsed thoroughly but still had sufficient traces of snail killing meds on them. With lots of water changes I saved them but the females never bore eggs again.

My Amanos have lived for 5 years plus but live longer in cooler waters ( as do most temperate fish).

Cherries are lovely but your odessas will eat them. Bamboo and other fan shrimp are very difficult to keep in a community tank as they need a regular supply of small food to fan from the water else they will starve.

Crystal reds etc need a lower ph and again are snack sized as are bumblebees.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you  I may get a few amanos then and see how they go. I had been thinking about bumblebees before I got the fish, but once I saw how greedy the barbs are, I immediately realised that such small shrimp would be seen as snacks!

I have lots of plants including a big clump of moss on bogwood, and I only ever buy from suppliers that don't use pesticides. I had some cholla wood in my other tank for the cherries, but I'm thinking the amanos would be too big to use it as a hidey hole? I don't like those clay pipe type things that you can get as shrimp hideaways, as I think they look too unnatural (the only ornaments I have are wood, pebbles and plants). My bogwood is quite 'craggy' - would that and the moss provide them with sufficient hideouts, do you think?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds like you have a great set up for them. They just need a crevice or somewhere they can go where the fish can't reach them when their bodies are soft. Mine have used gaps and overhangs made by the bogwood. Gaps between the tank glass and other structures also work.

Also dont panic if you see a dead shrimp. It is usually their discarded carapaces.


----------

